# Conversor digital-analogico



## Piqui (Nov 12, 2010)

hola, hace 1 semana compre un cable para poder ver películas desde la notbook en el tv , el hecho es q desde mi ignorancia olvide q las compu mandan señales digitales y el tv solo recibe analogicas, el hecho es q he oido q a traves de una par de resisntencias se puede lograr transformar esa señal, e buscado un circuito simil y no lo e encontrado por eso quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar.


Desde ya muchas gracias.

ESTA LA IMAGEN DE LA FICHA UNA MACHO DE 15 PINES
LA ENTRADA DE TV ES LA COMUN DE VIDEO.


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 17, 2010)

Entonces corre a cambiar tu cable.

Si tu notebook tiene salida de super video (un conector redondo) puedes usar un cable convertidor de super video a rca. (señal sólo de video).


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2010)

No hay una conversión directa y sencilla de VGA a video compuesto, es un adaptador complejo y caro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 17, 2010)

> No hay una conversión directa y sencilla de VGA a video compuesto, es un adaptador complejo y caro


si ay pero solo se ve en blanco y negro 
pica aca  es lo que lo estas buscando






saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## duile (Dic 22, 2010)

ese circuito está muy bueno y que circuito es necesario para poder ver en color?

encontré este pero nadie lo ha probado

http://lafayuka.blogspot.com/2010/06/sencillo-circuito-para-convertir-una.html


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

huyyy yo en unas revistas de electronica viejas tenia un conversor de digital a analogico en color con balance de brillo y color. No era muy difisil, solo era complicado conseguir el CI, que no encontre por ningun lado

hu que bajon no encuentro la revista


----------



## duile (Dic 23, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si ay pero solo se ve en blanco y negro
> pica aca  es lo que lo estas buscando
> 
> 
> ...




probe ese circuito y si funciona pero con mucho contraste ...
 y necesito un circuito den donde se vea en color todo
y q sea sinple de armar...


----------

